# Jumping up



## Tabby (Aug 13, 2011)

Tilly is nearly 2 and a half now and she is still as excitable as a puppy! I have trained her not to jump up on me, or my husband, which she is fine with doing. She doesn't jump up on my mum either, or any of my friends that she knows when they come round.

But as soon as she meets someone new (or my Dad for some reason) she just goes nuts! Leaping and jumping all over them, tounge slobbering away as she tries to licks them all over. It's very embarrassing, especially because if I try to tell her off she completly ignores me! I have tried holding her down but no matter how long I try to calm her down for as soon as I let go she starts again.

I also take her for really long walks to try and exhaust her but it doesn't seem to make any difference. She just seems to love people a little too much...

Any advise??


----------



## Tressa (Aug 31, 2010)

Hi there - we have a bit of that problem with Teddy too. I know people have said keep them on a lead when people are coming round, tell them not to pay any heed to them until they settle, but that is easier said than done when people come around unexpectedly and he goes bonkers when he see them! However, we do try to keep to that rule as much as possible. I have seen Victoria Stilwell doing it, but it does take perseverance - still, if she can do it, I reckon so can we....... I do love my dog being a bit bonkers but I agree it can go a bit too far. I am sure somebody on here will be able to offer some advice though.


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Both my dogs love jumping up ... the off command is worth a try .. but in all honestly I do like excitable, jumpy up type cockapoos .. I think it is part of them .. may be a trait.. cocker can be jumpy up character ...


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

My ex inlaws have just been round to steal my eldest for a week  and they used to have show cockers. They got jumped on and Daisy peed which is her latest thing! They commented on how it was a very cocker way of greeting (the jumping not the peeing) ! I am trying to get Daisy to calm down but it seems quite tricky especially when it is encouraged!


----------



## M&M's mummy (Jul 12, 2011)

Both of mine go nuts when we have visitors and they are 4 and 2 and because we have indulged them 

We don't get many visitors as we are unsociable boring old farts so when anyone comes they get extra excited


----------



## Tressa (Aug 31, 2010)

Mine is the same when he sees anyone - he is just so delighted to have a break from us too quiet oldies! I do try to discourage it - as I don't think anybody relishes getting their clothes all muddy paw marks if he has been outside. Ah well, upwards and onwards with the training..... not much luck with that aspect so far


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

Dylan will jump up at visitors to the house but never at people when we are out walking, which is such a relief. When he was a pup walking off-lead I would call him to heel anytime we saw people or other dogs approaching. I would keep him at heel with a treat until we had passed them, then praise and treat him. I did that for weeks. That way he learnt to ignore other people and that has stuck. He will only go to them if they call him or talk to him. I would really recommend it, as it makes off-lead walks so much more pleasant knowing he will never bother people or jump up at children.


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

Dylansmum said:


> Dylan will jump up at visitors to the house but never at people when we are out walking, which is such a relief. When he was a pup walking off-lead I would call him to heel anytime we saw people or other dogs approaching. I would keep him at heel with a treat until we had passed them, then praise and treat him. I did that for weeks. That way he learnt to ignore other people and that has stuck. He will only go to them if they call him or talk to him. I would really recommend it, as it makes off-lead walks so much more pleasant knowing he will never bother people or jump up at children.


Thanks for this post Helen - will start to do that with Beau as she does run up to people and luckily doesn't jump up at them but I hadn't thought of calling her to heel when I see people etc approaching - she needs a bit more heel work anyway to be honest as doesn't always do as she is told


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Dylansmum said:


> Dylan will jump up at visitors to the house but never at people when we are out walking, which is such a relief. When he was a pup walking off-lead I would call him to heel anytime we saw people or other dogs approaching. I would keep him at heel with a treat until we had passed them, then praise and treat him. I did that for weeks. That way he learnt to ignore other people and that has stuck. He will only go to them if they call him or talk to him. I would really recommend it, as it makes off-lead walks so much more pleasant knowing he will never bother people or jump up at children.


So glad you posted this Helen as I have a problem with Obi 'greeting' children, particularly toddlers. The other day he bolted when he saw two toddlers quite some distance from us and I just couldn't get him to come back. By the time I reached him he had already jumped up at the both of the boys and one was screaming his head off which of course made Obi worse. When I caught up I apologised profusely to the parents  Obi get's so excited with little ones, probably because of the way my kids play with him. I try to get him back on the lead as soon as I see young children but he was quicker than me this time and just zoomed off!


----------



## Lulu-belle (Aug 26, 2011)

Yes Bongo was like this in his first year but after lots of training he settled down.


----------

